# Some Denver Convention Layouts #3 - Kenneman & Hooks



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Ouch -- Hey! Be careful there! Don't step --










And the bus isn't even here yet! 

It's still Tuesday, July 7th, and we're at Peter Kennemann's *RPK Garden Railfun*. The pic above illustrates a scenario that always makes me wince on behalf of all the brave souls that open their layouts to the public -- particularly during conventions.

In fact, in all the conventions and open houses Carla & I have been to, I've heard very few reports of any damage being done by visiting feet. But clearly, some layouts are "walk-around" style, while others are more "walk-through" by design -- you can get well into the layout, but you'd better watch your step! Peter's is one of these latter styles, and I commend him for his bravery!

Once most of the crowd had left, SWMTP could take some establishing shots. This water feature is less a pond than a wide, shallow stream, meandering it's way down a waterfall and throughout the layout with its 600 feet of track.



















Several buildings are perched on pilings at streamside -- here's another example.










This Kennemann-built version of Chama Station is one of the ground-level buildings whose safety I was anxious about. Notice that rounded end? Peter told me that that was the original design of the depot, until it was damaged by fire in the 1920's!










Here's the main town of the layout, complete with its own depot, hotel, general store and mercantile.










Let's follow the trains around the layout, and see more of the scratch-built buildings and structures that comprise the RPK.





































If you get a chance, ask Peter to let you down into his basement, where he keeps a monumental N-Scale layout. There's even a lighting program that will cycle the layout from dawn to dusk to dawn again. 



















Sally Hooks' and Jim Phillips' *Rose Garden Railroad* is a perimeter layout comprised of two loops behind their back patio. Here are some establishing shots to give you a sense of the place.




























Careful placement of figures and props help bring scenes to life.




























Buildings on the layout are a mix of kits and scratchbuilt.










Apparently, the engine in the single-stall roundhouse needs a bit of work on its leading pony truck!










_to be continued..._


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice....great photos and explanation. Keep em coming....


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Gary,
Nice picks thanks for sharing.

Chuckger


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Great pics as always.









We missed you and Carla the other day at our open house. I'll try again for September.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

Dear Gary (and Carla):


Wonderful pictures and descriptions of the layouts.


At the opening of the thread you show the picture of the woman stepping over the passing train.  While damage may be infrequent, it does sometimes occur....


I was at Archie Major's layout that was open on Wednesday when a gentleman inadvertently kicked over the locomotive in a freight train.  Everything initially looked okay, but the rerailed consist hung up in one area on its' next circuit around.  The cow catcher had been partially torn from its' mounting and was dragging along until it snagged.  The operator opted to remove the cow catcher completely to allow the train to continue running.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the photos Gary and Carla! Even though the convention was on my home ground, I didn't get to see any of the layouts this year. Now I can!


----------

